# Obama spends millions to prevent gun violence



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Obama spends millions to prevent gun violence 
12/17/14 03:35 PM—Updated 12/18/14 09:19 AM 
By Michele Richinick 


President Barack Obama on Wednesday committed to spending tens of millions of dollars on preventing gun violence, by signing a measure into law. 

*The bill, the Omnibus Appropriations Act, includes several funding increases for curbing gun violence. The law calls for $73 million to help prevent felons, fugitives, and domestic abusers from buying guns by improving state submissions of prohibited people into the National Instant Criminal Background Check System (NICS). The price tag is the highest amount ever allocated to the system. 

The new measure also requires the FBI to report how well states are performing in submitting records to NICS, and includes $75 million for a national school safety initiative and $6 million to the U.S. Department of Justice for community-based efforts, such as public health programs.* 

“As we head into 2015 we are more inspired than ever that the voice of the American people will prevail over the interests of the corporate gun lobby and the ranks of lapdog politicians who do its bidding,” said Dan Gross, president of the Brady Campaign to Prevent Gun Violence. 

more... 

http://www.msnbc.com/msnbc/obama-spends-millions-prevent-gun-violence


....thank you, Mr. President


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 18, 2014)

With all the new technology.  It's probably been thought of and studied, but my idea was to mandate to the gun manufacturers the requirement to insert a GPS tracking chip within the gun somewhere.  They could track the gun like OnStar does your car.  It would open up all kinds of possibilities for law enforcement.  Or have I been watching too much TV?


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thats a very good idea, SOP, but getting gun manufacturing to go for it is another matter.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 18, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> Thats a very good idea, SOP, but getting gun manufacturing to go for it is another matter.


Good point but I think that S&W, Browning, Winchester, Colt,,,etc. Could be convinced to comply since most of their income comes from military arms sales.  They're not a TV cable company and can thumb their noses at the Golden Goose.  How did the government mandate to the mobile phone makers to put a GPS in?


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2014)

You are right, I had not thought of the military connection.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 18, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> You are right, I had not thought of the military connection.


And you thought I was just another pretty face, I told you I worked for NSA during my military career, everyone scoffed at that.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2014)

LOL...well gee, SOP, how could we forget such important details....glad we have an ex NSA person around.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 18, 2014)

This amount has been in the budget for 10-15 years. There is nothing new here. The FBI loses something like 300 (illegal sales when someone puts a yes on the 4733 form thus lying) gun checks every day and there is 2 state inquiries every second to the FBI. As the gun actually commits the crimes it is going to work real well knowing where it is and not the person committing it,
that is real genius. it wouldn't, work any way the criminals would take out the gps. Better stick with the NSA so I know where to go to get my hard drive redone if it goes down


----------



## rt3 (Dec 18, 2014)

I'll bet your the guy who sold the idiot Holder the batteries (another problem when they start going dead) when DOJ put the gps in the guns they sold to the Mexican cartels in Fast and Furious.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Letter from the BATF to each gun owner. Dear sir we have noticed the batteries are dead on your gun, would you please install new ones --   It Christmas not April fools!


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 18, 2014)

rt3 said:


> I'll bet your the guy who sold the idiot Holder the batteries (another problem when they start going dead) when DOJ put the gps in the guns they sold to the Mexican cartels in Fast and Furious.



I'm sorry I didn't waste 2 hours of my life watching F&F.  I have more meaningful pursuits like watching 'Storage Wars and Pawn Stars'.  I guess we should just give up trying to control the criminals and build higher walls around our doomsday bunkers.  It was just a thought anyway, since they're putting chips in everything nowadays I wondered why not?  And the NSA reference was meant as sarcasm.

Keep forgetting that us seniors take everything so literally, leaving little room for humor.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Fast and Furious was the official DOJ name for the operation Holder was held in contempt of Congress and resigned. Sorry I missed the tongue in cheek. Still do not understand what the military contracts have to do with criminals.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Dec 18, 2014)

You win.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 18, 2014)

[h=1]Holder slams Republicans after being cleared in ‘Fast and Furious’ investigation[/h]http://www.rawstory.com/rs/2012/09/...ng-cleared-in-fast-and-furious-investigation/ 

By David Ferguson 
Wednesday, September 19, 2012 15:07 EDT 

An internal Department of Justice investigation cleared Attorney General Eric Holder of wrongdoing in the “Fast and Furious” operation, a program that came under fire in an investigation led by California congressman Rep. Darrell Issa (R), who alleged that Holder’s negligence had botched the operation. According to Talking Points Memo, Holder released a statement slamming the investigation as a “baseless” waste of time and resources. 

“It is unfortunate that some were so quick to make baseless accusations before they possessed the facts about these operations – accusations that turned out to be without foundation and that have caused a great deal of unnecessary harm and confusion,” Holder said. “I hope today’s report acts as a reminder of the dangers of adopting as fact unsubstantiated conclusions before an investigation of the circumstances is completed."

.....just another Republican witch hunt that fell flat.


----------



## drifter (Dec 18, 2014)

They always do.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 18, 2014)

politicans been trying for years to do this and they all failed. and so will this one. waste a good money


----------



## rt3 (Dec 18, 2014)

I will be sending your message to the border patrolman who was killed and the to some of the families in Mexico who were and still being killed by the guns Holder used in his plan. Holder was not cleared, and was held in contempt for blocking a congessional hearing. I'm not Repblican by any means but I would certainly like to thank who ever it was for stopping those clowns. I just guess they found a witch.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 18, 2014)

rt3 said:


> I will be sending your message to the border patrolman who was killed and the to some of the families in Mexico who were and still being killed by the guns Holder used in his plan. Holder was not cleared, and was held in contempt for blocking a congessional hearing. I'm not Repblican by any means but I would certainly like to thank who ever it was for stopping those clowns. I just guess they found a witch.



bump


----------



## rt3 (Dec 18, 2014)

It's amazing that you what quote the accused person exhonarting themselves,what do you expect? But to the point you have made no basis for Obama increasing spending other than this posturing article which doesn't contain the breakdown on any percentages or if any increases over previous spending.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 18, 2014)

Even Holder states that people didn't have the facts and he was the one holding them back. Double talk at it's best.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 18, 2014)

After the deaths of so many they needed a witch burning.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 18, 2014)

These kinds of "Feel Good" measures will do very little in reducing the gun violence in this country.  99.99% of the people who purchase firearms legally and follow the rules will Never use their weapons in a criminal manner.  

In virtually every case of the highly publicized murders in recent years, the perpetrator has had a long history of Mental Problems.  Yet, our mental health treatment capacity has been decimated over the past several decades.  If a person has a problem that requires extensive care, such care is virtually non-existent, anymore.  It has become "Politically Incorrect" to label anyone Mentally Ill, and consequently, these people and their families are left to cope the best they can.  The Sandy Hook massacre is probably the best example of this massive hole in our nations health care system.  6 million dollars for "public health programs" is just a pittance compared to what is Really needed.   

Secondly, the vast majority of murders take place in our inner cities, and are drug and street gang related.  These thugs do not buy their guns legally, nor go through any Background Checks.  They steal their guns, or have some other person buy their weapons for them.  If "gun control" wants to limit anything, it should have Huge penalties for anyone who makes a "straw purchase" for one of these thugs.  

Gun Control is, and always will be, an emotional issue....and unfortunately, emotion, rather than good common sense, drives most attempts to limit gun violence.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree with Don, most of the gun violence will not be addressed with these measures.  I don't have a problem with the average responsible citizen having to go through a background check to buy a gun, but that should be the extent of it.  Most shootings and gun violence are by criminals or street gangs, who get their guns on the streets.  That is what needs to be addressed, IMO.

Also, the larger 'mass' shootings are often done by mentally ill people who are under the influence of prescription pharmaceutical drugs.  They perhaps have bounced from drug to drug and dose to dose for years and years, or aren't being properly monitored by their physicians.  In my opinion, these drugs shouldn't even be used the way they are today, it's a known fact that they cause either homicidal or suicidal tendencies.



> • Eric Harris age 17 (first on Zoloft then Luvox) and Dylan Klebold aged 18 (Columbine school shooting in Littleton, Colorado), killed 12 students and 1 teacher, and wounded 23 others, before killing themselves. Klebold's medical records have never been made available to the public.
> 
> • Jeff Weise, age 16, had been prescribed 60 mg/day of Prozac (three times the average starting dose for adults!) when he shot his grandfather, his grandfather's girlfriend and many fellow students at Red Lake, Minnesota. He then shot himself. 10 dead, 12 wounded.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Don M. said:


> These kinds of "Feel Good" measures will do very little in reducing the gun violence in this country.  99.99% of the people who purchase firearms legally and follow the rules will Never use their weapons in a criminal manner.
> 
> In virtually every case of the highly publicized murders in recent years, the perpetrator has had a long history of Mental Problems.  Yet, our mental health treatment capacity has been decimated over the past several decades.  If a person has a problem that requires extensive care, such care is virtually non-existent, anymore.  It has become "Politically Incorrect" to label anyone Mentally Ill, and consequently, these people and their families are left to cope the best they can.  The Sandy Hook massacre is probably the best example of this massive hole in our nations health care system.  6 million dollars for "public health programs" is just a pittance compared to what is Really needed.
> 
> ...



Well, you can call it "a feel good" measure if you like, I'll call it common sense.  Polls have shown that the majority in this country want gun control.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 19, 2014)

*Gun Sales Skyrocket on Black Friday*


Gun sellers had a huge Black Friday according to the FBI, which said requests for background checks were coming in at three per second.
More than 144,000 background checks will need to be performed after the the Friday sales, CNN reported Friday. The three-requests-per-second number is three times the daily average. Some 600 FBI and contract call center employees now must work 17-hour workdays to complete the background checks in three business days, as required by law, FBI spokesman Stephen Fischer said.
"Traditionally, Black Friday is one of our busiest days for transaction volume," Fischer told CNN.
On average, more than 500 gun background checks a day fail because of incomplete information required for a decision, according to the FBI's National Instant Criminal Background Check System, which is responsible for checks on firearm purchases from federally licensed shops.
"We are averaging three checks per second," he said. "The challenge is to have staff keep up with this volume. We do that by limiting personal leave, asking employees to work extra shifts and re-utilizing former ... employees to serve in NICS during this busy period."

link


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 19, 2014)

kcvet said:


> *Gun Sales Skyrocket on Black Friday*
> 
> 
> Gun sellers had a huge Black Friday according to the FBI, which said requests for background checks were coming in at three per second.
> ...



President Obama's bill will help with this.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 19, 2014)

the majority of Americans do NOT want gun control. including women who are arming to the teeth

*Women and Guns: Why Female Gun Ownership Is Rising and Why Many Are Taking Notice*

story


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 19, 2014)

[h=1]Poll: Majority of Americans support gun control, assault weapons ban[/h]A majority of Americans support strong, new gun control measures—including the assault weapons bans and broader background checks, according to a new ABC/Washington Post poll released Tuesday. The findings found broader support for gun control in the wake of the elementary school shooting in Newtown, Conn., *with 52% of people saying they supported further gun restrictions since the shooting.* 
Since the shooting that claimed the lives of 26 in Sandy Hook Elementary School, there have been cracks in the NRA’s strength, with voices like Sen. Joe Manchin and Morning Joe host Joe Scarborough calling for gun control. Many have skewered the National Rifle Association for supporting assault weapons and limited background checks—something Scarborough says is a move to protect gun manufacturers, not Americans. 

The NRA has responded by slamming the White House, claiming the administration is prejudiced against “honest, taxpaying, hardworking Americans” and blaming them “for the acts of criminals and madmen.” And many have questioned whether further gun control could pass in Congress. 

The broadest support in the poll, however, came for mandatory background checks to purchase firearms at gun shows—*88% of Americans polled said they supported that measure*. Of those surveyed, 58% said they supported the expired assault weapons ban, while 39% opposed it. 

http://tv.msnbc.com/2013/01/15/poll-majority-of-americans-support-gun-control-assault-weapons-ban/


----------



## kcvet (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## kcvet (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## rt3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Your figures are typically incorrect again but no surprise as they come from nbc. Current poll by Pew? Shows 62% favoring no more controls, but both cbs and nbc didn't, carry this story as it doesn't fit there agenda. A this week poll by pbs showed 95% against any more controls. Also crime and murder rates are down. Please get current you make it to easy.
Neither you or any one else can even define the term assault rifle, so please don,t use it assuming people know what you mean.

currently 80 - 100 k people in Conn. and Maryland alone not counting Colo and Wash. Are in civil disobience by not registering their magazines and rifles. The sheriffs of Washington and Colorado counties have publicly stated they will not enforce the law.
23 state AGs have filed suit against gov. Duomo,of New York that his Safe Act is unconstitutional. Is the majority you are talking about?
all gun shows who rent tables require 4733 forms and back round checks. They cannot do anything about people outside the building. This registration you are talking about is to stop gun shows completely. It would also require gun owners like myself to do a check if I gave a gun to my kid or sold a trap gun to a friend I have known for years, it ain't gonna happen.
because of the draconian attempts made br Reid,a Holder,Obama the Nra has never been stronger because of a grass roots movement by regular people. And before you stick your foot in your mouth, the Nra does not do the gun lobby. It is a group called the sportsman alliance. ILA side of the NRA does coordinate legal battles against cases that clearly violate the 2nd ammendment.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 19, 2014)

you want gun control?? so did they. and they got it


----------



## Don M. (Dec 19, 2014)

"Polls show that the majority want gun control".   The latest polls show that the mood of the majority is once again swinging away from stricter gun control....and these polls swing up and down, depending upon how long it has been since some lunatic went nuts and killed a bunch of innocents.  The answer is NOT passing more gun control laws, but rather Enforcing the hundreds of laws already on the books.  Passing more laws is Surely nothing but some "Feel Good" nonsense that does little other than give even more government bureaucrats something to waste taxpayer dollars on.  

A far more effective approach would be to identify and treat the mentally ill that are responsible for these horrific acts.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 19, 2014)

Well, after all the assault gun and pro gun gibberage.........THERE WILL NOW BE MORE GUN CONTROL AND MORE MONEY FOR GUN CONTROL TO PREVENT GUN VIOLENCE.......like it or not.....I really could care less.


One reason for higher gun sales....FEAR.

And as QS just said....I'm not going down this road with you again, so just rave on and take your AK47 to bed with you.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 19, 2014)

Don M. said:


> "Polls show that the majority want gun control".   The latest polls show that the mood of the majority is once again swinging away from stricter gun control....and these polls swing up and down, depending upon how long it has been since some lunatic went nuts and killed a bunch of innocents.  The answer is NOT passing more gun control laws, but rather Enforcing the hundreds of laws already on the books.  Passing more laws is Surely nothing but some "Feel Good" nonsense that does little other than give even more government bureaucrats something to waste taxpayer dollars on.
> 
> A far more effective approach would be to identify and treat the mentally ill that are responsible for these horrific acts.





> A far more effective approach would be to identify and treat the mentally ill that are responsible for these horrific acts.



I agree. any ideas??


----------



## Don M. (Dec 19, 2014)

> "I agree...any ideas"?



  Yes...we need to do a far better job of identifying and treating the Mentally Ill.  Merely subscribing some Mind Altering drug...which they may or may not take, and sending them back onto the streets, certainly isn't working.  

Insofar as all these polls, and the cries for more gun control from the anti gun crowd...there is a solution for that, also.  Give them a years free residency in the core areas of any of our major cities...like Chicago, and Camden, N.J.  Perhaps a years exposure to Reality will give them some idea of what the majority of the gun violence issues are.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 19, 2014)

But speaking of the mental health angle, this is why the current surgeon general was chosen. As a puppet for the administration he will try to get to get gun violence labeled as a national health problem. This will open the doors for the antis to circumvent the current laws and establish a national registry of gun owners instead of a registry of gun serial numbers. This data base will be open to any marketing, insurance, car dealer and any one else. This confiscation process without due process is already going on in Commufornia and is the next step. It is a good thing that the voters of Colo. became aware of Bloombergs attempt at buying their state politicians and were voted out in the last election. 
Sorry but there won't be more gun control, you are delusional. I've watched this thing since the 70s and it has actually gotten better. After the Clinton era lies were debunked and the statistics would not support their claims antis started loosing real ground.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 19, 2014)

If any Washington Administration wanted to start a 2nd American Revolution, registering lawful gun owners and/or making any attempt to confiscate firearms from them would insure such an event.  Many states, including mine, have already held recent votes affirming the 2nd Amendment.  This past Fall such a measure passed here by a 60% majority of the voters.  People forget that the original reason for the passage of the 2nd Amendment was to give citizens the ability to defend themselves against a corrupted government.  With every passing election, that need appears to be more and more a real possibility.  Anyone who has any knowledge of history should be aware of what has happened in the past when the populace has been disarmed....Hitler and Stalin come quickly to mind.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 19, 2014)

When a gun is purchased a BATF form is filled out. This form contains all the information, are you a criminal, are you held mentally incompetent etc. all the wishes of the antis. This and the purchasers ID are them called to the state agency which checks their records and then inquires to the FBI about federal warrants. All information must be destroyed within 24 Hours to protect the privacy of the buyer. This has been a thorn in the side of antis since it's passage 20 years ago. Their goal is to have all information not destroyed but put into a central data base. What about all the guns that are out there that have not been entered? They think the good honest citizens are going to then register those under the common name of the person. It ain't gonna happen.
obama did not put this money out for gun violence, it was part of the budget which he was literally forced to sign this time around. Talk about political posturing.
Missouri has joined the 44 states that already acknowledge concealed carry, and also the 20 some odd states whose constitution and laws call for the arrest of any federal officers breaking the constitution. Congradulations on becoming one of the free states.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 19, 2014)

These politicians always have to come up with something to keep their "base" happy.  It's too bad they can't spend their time doing something that is actually beneficial.  There are already so many unregistered firearms in the nation that even the best efforts would only find a fraction of them....unless the gun owner voluntarily came in.  You KNOW that the thugs would ignore any such laws...just the same as they do most other laws.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 20, 2014)

Just a point of clarification. actually all firearms are registered already in the US. They were done so when they left the factory. It is the transfers that are not. There is a form 4733 somewhere for every gun out there. I have had 3 guns stolen and it was these forms that allowed my property to be returned. And the thugs never filled any forms.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 20, 2014)

I think it's fair to remember to distinguish between "gun control" and "banning gun".  You want to play with guns?  Come to Arizona where no permit is required to carry a concealed weapon. We have probably the least restrictive gun laws in America.  Not a day goes by without gun deaths in Phoenix.  This is the real wild west.


----------



## rt3 (Dec 20, 2014)

Gun control is being able to hit your target. 
But the term fear was brought up as a reason why guns are acquired. Although that is reason enough, I think more are purchased by the fear of violation of second ammendment rights. Gun control  freaks use fear in almost every breath. Those "assault rifles" are going into every household. The gun violence must stop (guess other violence doesn,t bother them). Yadda yadda.


----------

